

Why the news business will survive the Internet age - latif
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15108618&source=hptextfeature

======
smcnally
papers have survived radio, tv and cable, too.

~~~
riffic
papers probably won't survive but news will.

